# Gulf snapper wars excalate



## fredw (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/blogs/top-shots/gulf-snapper-wars-escalate


----------



## oldenred (Mar 27, 2013)

Would be nice to see GA on there too but I am glad too see someone out there has a pair and is finally doing something about it.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 27, 2013)

The 20 fathom rule would even help the boys around the big bend area. 
You can run 50 miles and still not be in 20 fathoms off of Steinhatchee.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 27, 2013)

Roy Crabbush is mad because it takes lobby money right out of his pocket. The king dont like to be told he wont be king anylonger.


----------



## How2fish (Apr 3, 2013)

Fred thanks for posting the article how have you been doing ?


----------



## dfhooked (Apr 4, 2013)

LA is introducing a bill that would ban sale of red snapper. Since it is such a depleted species) http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2013/04/senate_bill_would_halt_commerc.html#incart_m-rpt-1


----------



## Atchafalaya (Apr 5, 2013)

Another example of the federal government mismanagement. There are plenty of snapper offshore. Anyone who has fished there lately knows it.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Apr 5, 2013)

dfhooked said:


> LA is introducing a bill that would ban sale of red snapper. Since it is such a depleted species) http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2013/04/senate_bill_would_halt_commerc.html#incart_m-rpt-1



Grouper, Snapper or any other fish species requiring such limited recreational harvest should never be commercially harvested.


----------



## asc (Apr 6, 2013)

I like to eat RS, but I don't fish for them. I'm a consumer and I have a right to access those fish too.


----------



## oldenred (Apr 7, 2013)

asc said:


> I like to eat RS, but I don't fish for them. I'm a consumer and I have a right to access those fish too.



You don't have a right to anything in the ocean! If 7 billion people decided they want to eat red snapper it would be extinct in a month. Then ocean is not big enough to feed the world period. If you want fish catch it! Do you have any clue how many jobs are tied to recreational fishing and how much money it brings into coastal states especially Florida. It far exceeds what commercial guys bring in. Besides, think about it. Offshore boat $25-200,000 +, $1000's on gear, hotels, gas, food and the list goes on. I have zero sympathy for commercial guys. They created the problem in the first place. If you don't like it find a new line of work to feed your family.


----------



## asc (Apr 7, 2013)

oldenred said:


> You don't have a right to anything in the ocean! If 7 billion people decided they want to eat red snapper it would be extinct in a month. Then ocean is not big enough to feed the world period. If you want fish catch it! Do you have any clue how many jobs are tied to recreational fishing and how much money it brings into coastal states especially Florida. It far exceeds what commercial guys bring in. Besides, think about it. Offshore boat $25-200,000 +, $1000's on gear, hotels, gas, food and the list goes on. I have zero sympathy for commercial guys. They created the problem in the first place. If you don't like it find a new line of work to feed your family.


Cry me a river. I probably spend more on bait in a year than your county average wages are.

I don't fish for reef fish any longer but I like to eat them so I spend my dollars at the local market and as a consumer I should be able to enjoy fresh GOM seafood.

I prefer to come to JawJaw in my off time and kill 10 does and 2 bucks than fish.


----------



## Bryannecker (Apr 7, 2013)

*If the SAFMC reads all of this debate about who has a right to the bounty of the sea that is just fine with them, since they want to divide and conquer us a recreational and commercial fishermen.
We are all in the same boat, so to speak, since the our rulers are over-regulating all of us.  They are the enemy that we need to resist, not each other.  We all need to work together to stop this madness of over-regulation or this country will be so fractured that we will not survive much longer.  
Capt. Jimmy*


----------



## Capt Adam Peeples (Apr 7, 2013)

asc said:


> I like to eat RS, but I don't fish for them. I'm a consumer and I have a right to access those fish too.



I agree that everyone should have access.  However, if the Red Snapper stock is so depleted (as depicted by NOAA), don't you think it would be prudent to cease all harvest of the fish until the stock rebounds??  

The point is that RS are not over fished.  The environmental groups are dead set on pushing catch shares down the throat of the GOM fisherman, and this is part of the plan.  What they did not count on was the resistance that we the citizens have given to their plan.


----------



## Capt Adam Peeples (Apr 7, 2013)

oldenred said:


> You don't have a right to anything in the ocean! If 7 billion people decided they want to eat red snapper it would be extinct in a month. Then ocean is not big enough to feed the world period. If you want fish catch it! Do you have any clue how many jobs are tied to recreational fishing and how much money it brings into coastal states especially Florida. It far exceeds what commercial guys bring in. Besides, think about it. Offshore boat $25-200,000 +, $1000's on gear, hotels, gas, food and the list goes on. I have zero sympathy for commercial guys. They created the problem in the first place. If you don't like it find a new line of work to feed your family.



The commercial guys did not create this problem.  There isn't a problem with RS stocks, NOAA has fudged the numbers to make it seem like RS is over fished.   Dr. Jane and her environmental groups (EDF mainly), are insistent upon pushing catch shares down our throat.  Just check NOAA's website, their goal is by 2020 to have all the recreational fishing catch and release, it is written in black and white.  

Don't take it from me, I urge all of you to do some real research and real reading up on this topic if you have a passion for salt water fishing.  If they succeed with RS, the rest of the species, including tuna, wahoo, mahi, and sword will be sure to follow.


----------



## asc (Apr 8, 2013)

Capt Adam Peeples said:


> The commercial guys did not create this problem.  There isn't a problem with RS stocks, NOAA has fudged the numbers to make it seem like RS is over fished.   Dr. Jane and her environmental groups (EDF mainly), are insistent upon pushing catch shares down our throat.  Just check NOAA's website, their goal is by 2020 to have all the recreational fishing catch and release, it is written in black and white.
> 
> Don't take it from me, I urge all of you to do some real research and real reading up on this topic if you have a passion for salt water fishing.  If they succeed with RS, the rest of the species, including tuna, wahoo, mahi, and sword will be sure to follow.


Thank you, as a commercial if I had said that some would be calling for my head on a stake.


----------



## asc (Apr 8, 2013)

BTW I have been involved in fisheries management for over 25 years, as a citizen, as a director with Organized Fishermen of Fl., and by sitting on several state (Fl) AP's. 

I just can't help stirring the pot sometimes.


----------



## Bryannecker (Apr 8, 2013)

*Now, the truth will make us free!!!*



Capt Adam Peeples said:


> The commercial guys did not create this problem.  There isn't a problem with RS stocks, NOAA has fudged the numbers to make it seem like RS is over fished.   Dr. Jane and her environmental groups (EDF mainly), are insistent upon pushing catch shares down our throat.  Just check NOAA's website, their goal is by 2020 to have all the recreational fishing catch and release, it is written in black and white.
> 
> Don't take it from me, I urge all of you to do some real research and real reading up on this topic if you have a passion for salt water fishing.  If they succeed with RS, the rest of the species, including tuna, wahoo, mahi, and sword will be sure to follow.



You, sir, speak the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth for sure!!!!!!!!


----------



## How2fish (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks like the want our guns and then our fish !


----------



## don (Apr 19, 2013)

There is a problem in the commercial side mostly with the lobbiests for big bussness .....lets see recreatioal size limit on red snapper is 16 inches in the gulf and commercial size limit is 13 inches......very skewed toward commercials......commercials catch all the 13 inchers then they will never grow to the 16 inch rec limit.....thats just one of the issues . make snapper and grouper a game fish ,ban the sale of it unless it's farm raised and the problem is solved....if you take the dollar off there head then the problem is solved. thats what this whole fiasco is about money....more for the industry and commercial intrests so that means less for us recreational guys.....


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Apr 19, 2013)

don said:


> There is a problem in the commercial side mostly with the lobbiests for big bussness .....lets see recreatioal size limit on red snapper is 16 inches in the gulf and commercial size limit is 13 inches......very skewed toward commercials......commercials catch all the 13 inchers then they will never grow to the 16 inch rec limit.....thats just one of the issues . make snapper and grouper a game fish ,ban the sale of it unless it's farm raised and the problem is solved....if you take the dollar off there head then the problem is solved. thats what this whole fiasco is about money....more for the industry and commercial intrests so that means less for us recreational guys.....



Agree 100%....follow the money and you will find the answer.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Apr 19, 2013)

Since all of us Florida boys get brow beat on the deer forum constantly...A reminder no part of Georgia touches the GULF OF MEXICO.....What yall worried about it for.You guys should be pushing Atlantic regulations..Quit coming down here and fishing our artificials that we provide...Im sure half of the fish gets freezerburnt anyways.Im sure you guys fish without a license and keep shorts.Yankees...Just kiddin, fish on, be safe, if you dont have an epirb get one...


----------



## don (Apr 19, 2013)

Funny some of them do pitch a tizzy about fla people goin up there and killin there deer......never ever bothered me once about them comin down here and killin our fish.....sad...funny but sad


----------



## asc (Apr 19, 2013)

don said:


> There is a problem in the commercial side mostly with the lobbiests for big bussness .....lets see recreatioal size limit on red snapper is 16 inches in the gulf and commercial size limit is 13 inches......very skewed toward commercials......commercials catch all the 13 inchers then they will never grow to the 16 inch rec limit.....thats just one of the issues . make snapper and grouper a game fish ,ban the sale of it unless it's farm raised and the problem is solved....if you take the dollar off there head then the problem is solved. thats what this whole fiasco is about money....more for the industry and commercial intrests so that means less for us recreational guys.....


Most of us are small business owners and most of you have no clue as to how fisheries management works. Lobbyists for big business? What a joke.


----------



## crappiecatchin (Apr 19, 2013)

saltwatercowboy said:


> Since all of us Florida boys get brow beat on the deer forum constantly...A reminder no part of Georgia touches the GULF OF MEXICO.....What yall worried about it for.You guys should be pushing Atlantic regulations..Quit coming down here and fishing our artificials that we provide...Im sure half of the fish gets freezerburnt anyways.Im sure you guys fish without a license and keep shorts.Yankees...Just kiddin, fish on, be safe, if you dont have an epirb get one...


Have to disagree with you on this one. I am a Georgia boy but have been fishing down in Fl all my life. I have two houses in Fl and probably fish in the gulf more than the average Fl resident. That being said, I pay alot of taxes,insurance, buy a heck of alot of gas and bait. I support alot of the restaurants in Fl. So me along with the other out if state people help support your economies.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Apr 19, 2013)

crappiecatchin said:


> Have to disagree with you on this one. I am a Georgia boy but have been fishing down in Fl all my life. I have two houses in Fl and probably fish in the gulf more than the average Fl resident. That being said, I pay alot of taxes,insurance, buy a heck of alot of gas and bait. I support alot of the restaurants in Fl. So me along with the other out if state people help support your economies.


Yep we would wither away without that...
You sound like one of us on the deer hunting forum defending ourselves...I mean its uncanny how it resembles us  defending our right to hunt out of state..Trust me the state of Florida would survive without your property taxes or bill at a restaurant..Or your fee for a license..We have enough people here already..Like I said before over there on the deer forum when we start getting bashed, we place artificial reefs with our tax dollars that would be there with or without yall..I wish Georgia would come plant my food plots for me...I mean the State Of Florida provides fish haven for yall...Or do you fish live bottom?Either way it is still the state of Florida unless your beyond 9 miles in the GOM..Since you disagree so strongly...I get sick and tired of getting bashed as well as seeing the other guys from down here being ridiculed...Now yall get a taste..Like I said catch em up....Be safe..Im glad most of yall go to the GOM...


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 20, 2013)

By all means...less engage in some good ole intra state bashing over miniscule matters whilst the feds encroach on GOM sport fishing. Those Chinese commercial fishing concerns pay better than us anyway.

Carry on.


----------



## Bryannecker (Apr 20, 2013)

*Making a new reg or law is not the answer!!*



don said:


> There is a problem in the commercial side mostly with the lobbiests for big bussness .....lets see recreatioal size limit on red snapper is 16 inches in the gulf and commercial size limit is 13 inches......very skewed toward commercials......commercials catch all the 13 inchers then they will never grow to the 16 inch rec limit.....thats just one of the issues . make snapper and grouper a game fish ,ban the sale of it unless it's farm raised and the problem is solved....if you take the dollar off there head then the problem is solved. thats what this whole fiasco is about money....more for the industry and commercial intrests so that means less for us recreational guys.....



*There does seem to be a disparity in the size for commercial and rec catches of r/s, but declaring a fish for the so-called sportsman only is not the American way.  What will and has happened is that the fishery for them will be taken over by foreign imports and the local and national fishery will die.  Low information citizens fall for this device over and over in every aspect of our modern society.  That is why the jobs are now overseas.  It is a divide and conquer tactic for the politicians so that they can control every aspect of our lives.  Infighting is another tactic used to pit one group against another while the regulators march on down the road of total rule of our lives.  Our forefathers warned us about this trend of swaying the ignorant to a popular but ill-informed point of view.  So, do your own research and form you own opinion.
Educate yourself and your will see that the enactment of a new law will not solve a problem that you may not exist in the first place.  Look around and note the incidents of unintended consequences from legislation that abounds.
Some or you anglers get it but others never will.
Capt. Jimmy*


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Apr 20, 2013)

Sweetwater said:


> By all means...less engage in some good ole intra state bashing over miniscule matters whilst the feds encroach on GOM sport fishing. Those Chinese commercial fishing concerns pay better than us anyway.
> 
> Carry on.



Absolutely.Welcome to our world on the GON  if any Florida boy reflects an opinion on GA DNR regulations...We get hammered for it..I hardly think this  will have much affect on repealing the magnuson-stevens act...


----------



## don (Apr 20, 2013)

They need to fire the whole lot of them and start over ....


----------

